# What breed is my cat?



## Xomyak (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi everyone,

We have adopted a female cat a few months ago, she's about 9 months old. When we adopted Mia we were told that she is a shorthaired ragdoll kitten but when she started to grow up, she doesn't look like a ragdoll cat anymore lol.

Anyone know what her breed could be, she is most likely a mix.

Thanks,


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Definitely not rag doll, at least not like any I have seen.
gorgeous cat though! I would call that cat a* lynx point Siamese.* 
Others who know breeds better may say something different.....


----------



## Xomyak (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi Mosi, thank you. She is pretty. Someone else also mention that she looks like Lynx point Siamese.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I agree with @Mosi, she is definitely not a ragdoll. I would describe her as a domestic lynx point shorthair, although she does look like a Siamese. Siamese is a breed and lynx point is a pattern. Moggies (cats of mixed breeds) can be lynx point just like the Siamese. She is gorgeous!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree. Lynx Point Siamese. She is beautiful!


----------

